# Invite to view the new Maserati Gran Turismo



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

The lovely people at Greypaul Maserati have sent me an "exclusive invite" to view the new Maserati on the 2nd of July in Edinburgh. It just so happens that I have customer meetings in Edinburgh that day (rather than in Leeds, Manchester or London where I seem to spend my life at the moment)...

Hmmm, I wonder what my first born is worth.... :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I know this car is very much in the XJ and AMV8 idiom and not truly different like, say the R8, but I just love the way this car looks. Real Italian style and extravagence and basically classy as f**k.

8) 8) 8) 8) 8)

Probably (hopefully) won't appeal to footballers.

I am sure it looks even better in the tin. Looking forward to seeing one on the road.

Ciao.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I think this is a stunning looking car. It reminds me a little of the "mako shark" concept that turned into the Corvette Stingray in the 60's. It has been a while since I have seen pictures of a new car and thought "wow!". That said, a few people that have already seen it in the flesh have said it is very colour sensitive.

Looking forward to it - will take my camera


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Saw this in the flesh yesterday. Front was superb, not convinced about the rear or the interior. The interior didn't seem to be "special" in the way the 3200 and 4200 are. If it was my money I was spending, I'd need to have a very long hard look between it and a DB9. Thankfully, I don't have that problem. The Gran Turismo will be available from October and will start at Â£78,500 before options.


----------



## bigrich (Feb 20, 2004)

BreTT said:


> Saw this in the flesh yesterday. Front was superb, not convinced about the rear or the interior. The interior didn't seem to be "special" in the way the 3200 and 4200 are. If it was my money I was spending, I'd need to have a very long hard look between it and a DB9. Thankfully, I don't have that problem. The Gran Turismo will be available from October and will start at Â£78,500 before options.
> 
> Photos Here


What a stunning looking car!! (Drool..............)


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

bigrich said:


> What a stunning looking car!! (Drool..............)


The rear is growing on me...has a bit of a look of the old BMW 8-Series. Front reminds me a heck of a lot of the old Mako Shark concept that developed into the Corvette Stingray.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Have to say that the interior looks awful, that wheel - look at the multi-function buttons [smiley=toilet.gif] - what were they thinking? And look at the buttons next to the light controls. Having said that, it does look nice from the front, but even still.

Who is the target market for this, BreTT :?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> Who is the target market for this, BreTT :?


The classic GT market - old men that couldn't afford it when they were younger


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

BreTT said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > Who is the target market for this, BreTT :?
> ...


 :lol:

But would you choose it over say, a CL500, M6 or Jag XK?


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Still not sure about the rear lights, but the rest is stunning.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Gorgeous Car but WTF is going on with 'Hollywood Smile' rear lights :?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Wondermikie said:
> ...


Personally? Yes I would. More exclusive without a doubt.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Really? I suppose it might look different in the flesh. I suppose I am quite far away from the target market, I think I just don't "get it".


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> Really? I suppose it might look different in the flesh. I suppose I am quite far away from the target market, I think I just don't "get it".


Of the cars you mentioned, I'd have thought that if you don't get the GT, you definitely wouldn't get the others either. If I was spending that kind of money, I think I'd rather keep my CLK55 Cab and buy a Maser 3200GT as well, and still have Â£15k "maintenance" money.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm actually working about 600 yards from the Maser dealer in Leeds, so I think I'll go and have a look on Monday and see what they're like in the flesh.

Would have to agree with you though, keep the '55 and get a 3200 instead plus pocket the dosh.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> I'm actually working about 600 yards from the Maser dealer in Leeds, so I think I'll go and have a look on Monday and see what they're like in the flesh.
> 
> Would have to agree with you though, keep the '55 and get a 3200 instead plus pocket the dosh.


The GT isn't officially out yet - this one is on a UK tour at the moment, so you probably won't see it in the Maser dealership on Monday....worth calling them to check when they will get it though.


----------

